# Are my Loaches Hyperactive?



## Thalamus (Jul 7, 2011)

*Are my Loaches Healthy?*

I'm new to the aquarium hobby in general, and I'm especially new to keeping fish (I'm more of an invertebrate guy), but recently, I decided to take the plunge and buy some loaches (weather/dojo loaches, I believe), partly to keep the sand in my aquarium well-mixed, and partly because when I saw them in the petstore, I loved the eel-ish way they slithered around. I bought three, and now I've had them for over twenty-four hours, so I think they've adjusted to the tank.

The thing that worries me slightly is that they never seem to stop moving. For the first twenty-four hours, I would only occasionally see one of them hanging around out of cover, but now, they've started squiggling around like mad all over the place, and it seems like they're constantly on the move. Is this normal loach behavior, or is there something wrong with their environment that they're trying to swim away from?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've read that Weather Loaches can sense strong barometric changes - hence the name - and will go nuts..... any storms forecasted for your area? (Keep a lid on the tank, or they may jump).

I've also read that they can at times just be very active.


----------



## Thalamus (Jul 7, 2011)

holly12 said:


> I've read that Weather Loaches can sense strong barometric changes - hence the name - and will go nuts..... any storms forecasted for your area? (Keep a lid on the tank, or they may jump).
> 
> I've also read that they can at times just be very active.


Well, it's summer here in North Carolina, so the weather is pretty unpredictable. That might've been what had them worked up, because this morning they've settled down.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed with Holly.
I am loving the summer storms myself,my fish are breeding like mad!


----------

